# Dead miles



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

When I started uber eats a couple months ago, the time to each order was within 5-10 minutes unless it was McDonald's. All of a sudden I'm now getting pings from neighboring cities and times up to 20 minutes. Is it normal for new people to get closer pings and as time goes on they extend it. I'm declining 5 pings before I get one close. I've had my acceptance rate down to 30% and they still role in. Yeah I have to go back online after 3 but then one close finally comes up. Seems like something changed to me but maybe this is normal. Both my wife and I are getting this behaviour.

Again just curious if anyone else is experiencing this.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

The longer the restaurants are on the platform the slower they get (especially if they wait for the driver to start preparation). If Uber expects a restaurant to take 20 minutes to prepare an order they will start looking for drivers up to 20 minutes away.


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

Ted L. said:


> The longer the restaurants are on the platform the slower they get (especially if they wait for the driver to start preparation). If Uber expects a restaurant to take 20 minutes to prepare an order they will start looking for drivers up to 20 minutes away.


If they paid for the miles to the restaurant, I would be fine with that.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

pcpackrat said:


> If they paid for the miles to the restaurant, I would be fine with that.


If Caviar is available in your area, switch to them. Your pay is based on distance to the restaurant and distance to the customer.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Doordash also takes into account pickup distance when determining payout for each order


----------

